# wallleye run 2012



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Looks like the run is starting to heat up day by day. 3 more guys bringing fish up to maumee tackle is a great sign!


----------



## Fowler267 (Feb 27, 2012)

Do you think it will peak a little earlier this year with the warm Winter?


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

Fowler267 said:


> Do you think it will peak a little earlier this year with the warm Winter?


nope it's based on the length of daylight.


----------



## tonycole (Feb 19, 2012)

whats the best time to start hitting the walleye its my first time fishing for them this year i live a couple hours away hoping to run into a few.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

tonycole said:


> whats the best time to start hitting the walleye its my first time fishing for them this year i live a couple hours away hoping to run into a few.


Couple more weeks should be good, weather co-operating.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

tonycole said:


> whats the best time to start hitting the walleye its my first time fishing for them this year i live a couple hours away hoping to run into a few.


May 10 should be just about perfect.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

tonycole said:


> whats the best time to start hitting the walleye its my first time fishing for them this year i live a couple hours away hoping to run into a few.


I would say first week of April will have a good number of fish in the river. Follow the maumee tackle web site for the daily fishing report 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tonycole (Feb 19, 2012)

is the conan st. bridge a good place to fish or is there a better more well known place to catch up with the walleyes?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

just let the days get alittle longer. theres going to be a few fish caught over the next week or 2 and then by the middle of march the fish should be coming in in numbers. and it should peak about the 1st week of april. the only times i,ve fished in may i only caught white bass. im sure there are still some around in may, but i,ve never found them.
sherman


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

sherman51 said:


> just let the days get alittle longer. theres going to be a few fish caught over the next week or 2 and then by the middle of march the fish should be coming in in numbers. and it should peak about the 1st week of april. the only times i,ve fished in may i only caught white bass. im sure there are still some around in may, but i,ve never found them.
> sherman


Yea, never get any warreye in May


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Redhunter1012 said:


> Yea, never get any warreye in May


hey redhunter
i said the times i,ve been there i never got any walleye in may. i didnt say there was never any walleye there. please read the whole post before you start slamming me. i even said im sure there are still fish around in may. but that i just hadnt found them. if you have better info please post it. he,s asking for info from all of us. all i can do is tell him about my fishing. and i havent done alot of fishing in may. but the few times i went i was catching white bass. good fishing to you all whenever you go fishing.
sherman


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

sherman51 said:


> hey redhunter
> i said the times i,ve been there i never got any walleye in may. i didnt say there was never any walleye there. please read the whole post before you start slamming me. i even said im sure there are still fish around in may. but that i just hadnt found them. if you have better info please post it. he,s asking for info from all of us. all i can do is tell him about my fishing. and i havent done alot of fishing in may. but the few times i went i was catching white bass. good fishing to you all whenever you go fishing.
> sherman


Slow down Shermanator. It's been several years since I've caught any warreye in May, and very few at that, IIRC. I wasn't slamming anyone. Cabin fever is just stupid this year. Everyone gets so damn butt hurt over anything one of us says that doesn't include our daily whereabouts on the river the past 10 years. Probably 8-10 years ago when the limit was 10 I remember getting limits for a couple weeks into may throwing double 1/4 oz jigheads. And they were all legal fish. One day in about a 4-5 hour period I caught 51 walleye and snagged 2. All were 15-17 inch jacks. It just depends on conditions. If the water stays pretty cool and doesn't get completely blown out the last couple weeks in April, then you can count on catching some Jacks in May. Coincidently, the last May limit I can remember happens to be the last year we battled the moss down there. I think it was atleast 4 years ago


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

die4irish said:


> nope it's based on the length of daylight.


hey die4irish i'm just wondering where you got this information, now i'm not slamming you it's just that i always thought it had to do with water temp and a good flow to bring them up the river, am i wrong? if so please inlighten me thx JON


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

It's a combination of many things.

Photoperiod
Water temperature
Water flow


We are almost there....get your stuff ready.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Redhunter1012 said:


> Slow down Shermanator. It's been several years since I've caught any warreye in May, and very few at that, IIRC. I wasn't slamming anyone. Cabin fever is just stupid this year. Everyone gets so damn butt hurt over anything one of us says that doesn't include our daily whereabouts on the river the past 10 years. Probably 8-10 years ago when the limit was 10 I remember getting limits for a couple weeks into may throwing double 1/4 oz jigheads. And they were all legal fish. One day in about a 4-5 hour period I caught 51 walleye and snagged 2. All were 15-17 inch jacks. It just depends on conditions. If the water stays pretty cool and doesn't get completely blown out the last couple weeks in April, then you can count on catching some Jacks in May. Coincidently, the last May limit I can remember happens to be the last year we battled the moss down there. I think it was atleast 4 years ago


hey redhunter
were cool, but hopefully not for to much longer,LOL. i just wanted to make it clear that i wasnt saying that they couldnt be caught in may.

and i have read alot of articals myself about the length of the day, also known as the photo period is the biggest factor that brings the run in. they were written by marine biologists, who are alot smarter than i am. i have heard maumee has a pretty good resident population of walleye that can be caught anytime. and this time of year and the warm water and if the water rises im sure it will bring some males in. but im going to wait a couple more weeks before i make the trip up there. i have about 180 mile trip each way.
sherman


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

From what I can tell, it mostly has to do with water temp and level. Not that daylight hours have nothing to do with it, just not a whole lot. The walleye did start to run, in small numbers, a couple weeks early. Just based off of my past experience, the run will probably peak near the end of march and continue into April for a couple weeks.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

trapperjon said:


> hey die4irish i'm just wondering where you got this information, now i'm not slamming you it's just that i always thought it had to do with water temp and a good flow to bring them up the river, am i wrong? if so please inlighten me thx JON


That's what some fishermen reckon will happen, so they want to be there as part of the welcome wagon. But the fish doctors, the biologists who study every move these creatures make, say not so fast -- to the fishermen and the fish.

"We don't think the spawning season will start any earlier than it usually does," said Jeff Tyson, fisheries biologist supervisor at the Ohio Division of Wildlife's Sandusky Fisheries Research Station.

Tyson said since both daylight and water temperature work to trigger thousands of walleyes to move out of the lake and into the rivers, a relatively mild winter won't throw things off schedule.

"As much as anything, the start of the spawning run is tied to the photo period -- the amount of light and the length of the day," he said. "We'll see a few males come into the river early, like we normally do, but the females and the majority of the fish will likely not arrive until the middle of March."

Mike Wilkerson, fish management supervisor for the Division of Wildlife office in Findlay, said even dramatic fluctuations in winter weather should not have a measurable impact on the timing of the walleye run.

"Typically, we don't see fish in the river in significant numbers until mid-March, with the peak of the run usually coming around the end of the month and into early April," he said. "I understand that due to the milder winter and if we get a sunny day in late February, people will flock out to the river, but doesn't mean the run has started."


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

"I understand that due to the milder winter and if we get a sunny day in late February, people will flock out to the river, but doesn't mean the run has started." 

That there is funny!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Jmsteele187 said:


> From what I can tell, it mostly has to do with water temp and level. Not that daylight hours have nothing to do with it, just not a whole lot. The walleye did start to run, in small numbers, a couple weeks early. Just based off of my past experience, the run will probably peak near the end of march and continue into April for a couple weeks.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


The Walleye didnt run early, just the guys who couldnt wait for them did. It is tied to the Photo-Period. Theres always some early arriving jacks and resident fish in late Feb.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Was there some early arriving Roberts, Johns and Mikes too? 

Couldn't resist.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Quite a few of them by the sounds of it.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

DeathFromAbove said:


> The Walleye didnt run early, just the guys who couldnt wait for them did. It is tied to the Photo-Period. Theres always some early arriving jacks and resident fish in late Feb.


A couple dozen confirmed fish, both jacks and females, sounds more like a first run of fish to me. I drive by the river a couple times a week, and haven't seem more than 10 guys on the river at a time. With this rain driving the water level up and the warming trend next week, I'm sure the fishing will improve greatly.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Good to see some fish being caught. Earliest I ever caught a legal was March 7th in 1998..and it was 68 degrees that day.


----------



## bassfisher1 (Mar 24, 2010)

So ya'll know! Walleye run is on in the Sundusky! A friend of mine who lives in Freemont told me this morning.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Awesome. Everybody should go to the Sandusky this week!!!!!!!


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

BFG said:


> Awesome. Everybody should go to the Sandusky this week!!!!!!!


Not by the looks of it this morning


----------



## tiffinohioguy (Feb 28, 2011)

i have been fishing everyday in sandusky for 2 weeks now and took 1 home so far. there are a few fish in there but nothing worth driving far for. its hit or miss. today i saw maybee ten fish get snagged but the day before saw a bunch right before dark. if you have a far drive i would wait till the first week of april, there will be alot of fish around the first and second week. plus the water is so low right now you cant even get a drift without snagging. lost about 13 jigs in less than 2 hours this morning and gave up. i live in tiffin so if anybody wants to split gas with me hit me up. im wanting to try maumee also this year


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

i have always hard the sandusky doesnt even come close to the maumee. i pass the fremont exit everytime i go to the maumee but i just never feel like its worth it. if drove that far i mise well keep going to the maumee. but if you dont have waders i heard you dont need to wade.


----------



## Sarge189 (Sep 29, 2010)

Checking the river conditions as of tonight and any movement of fish today? I am heading up on Friday Morning and are they using 2ft lead with floating jig heads like up at maumee or just lead head with 3inch tails?


----------



## Slogdog (May 15, 2008)

Well what do you guys think about the weekend? I'd wait a week but it looks like we won't get any rain next week so I would think new water and new fish will be desperately needed. It's going to be slammed with people (and last year I was blessed with upstream idiots) either way.


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

In regards to the Maumee I was out this morning. I could only fish for under an hour before work but caught 3 nice jacks in that time. Everyone uses Carolina type rig and 3-4 leader with medium floater and 3 inch tail was working today, not everyone was catching but most people had at least one when I left at 840.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tiffinohioguy (Feb 28, 2011)

the best time for me is the first week of april. people think they started running earlier this year but i always start getting them around march 7th and it was the same this year. most years its still cold right now and few people fish early so they dont realise the fish start running around first week of march. my opinion is the run is right on time for this time of year. fish have been in the river for a while but just not in huge numbers yet. next weekend will be real good time to try


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

well look likes I wont be fishing for a few days the rivers should be very flooded after the rain we just got


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

tiffinohioguy said:


> my opinion is the run is right on time for this time of year. fish have been in the river for a while but just not in huge numbers yet. next weekend will be real good time to try


Have you fished this year???? This year the run is way ahead of schedule. I have seen more females caught by the mouth this past week than I have my entire life fishing the run.. Also caught a white bass yesterday if that tells ya anything.


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

kprice said:


> Have you fished this year???? This year the run is way ahead of schedule. I have seen more females caught by the mouth this past week than I have my entire life fishing the run..  Also caught a white bass yesterday if that tells ya anything.


don"t fing say that. I was worried about that happening.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Apr 4, 2011)

kprice said:


> Have you fished this year???? This year the run is way ahead of schedule. I have seen more females caught by the mouth this past week than I have my entire life fishing the run.. Also caught a white bass yesterday if that tells ya anything.


Double on both this. I caught a legal 12lber today. Killed me to keep it, but it's going on the wall. Also saw a guy catch a white bass right down from me, big one too... I think the run is going to be fast this year. I'd get out there if I were you...


----------

